# Budget Speaker for VU LED TV 40 Inch Model



## sunandoghosh1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dear Friends,
Pls suggest me a good reliable Budget Speaker for VU LED TV 40 Inch Model.
I recently purchased following TV from Flipkart: Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV.

Buy Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV Online with BBD Offers! at best Prices In India

While the TV looks ok has been 1 day s far; the inbuilt sound is not that great it seems.

I have a living room where we view this primarily. The dimension of living room is 4.8 Meter length by 3.2  meter breadth. The TV is placed in middle of long side and we watch at a distance of say about 3 - 4 meters.

Especially the sound is not clear and if i switch off both fans its better audible. However changing (as its reasonably ok) fan is not an option now; P Ls suggest me if buying a speaker for this LED UV TV should serve my purpose of hearing clearly from this tv.

Would not like to go option for replacing TV as rest is fine and am not sure if replacement would give any better sound. 

So essentially Kindly suggest SPEAKER in Budget range for VU LED TV

Few attributes after reading many posts:

1. My budget is maximum rs 3000
2. ideally great if it has remote but not essential (not sure even its required)
3. Dont understand bass etc but all i want is clear and loud sound so that news etc can be heard clearly
4. Easy to connect to LED VU TV 40 inch model
5. Presently i have used HDMI cable to connect to Tatasky HD TV box to VU LED TV


Few more questions:

1. Do i need to buy any connectors / cables based on your speaker suggestion?if yes kindly mention
2. Does it make sense to place speakers in sides or backside of rooms (don't prefer though as more work of fitting etc would be required)

KINDLY reply asap please as unable to enjoy TV even after purchase due to lack of better sound clarity Pls.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2016)

Buy F&amp;D A521 Portable Laptop/Desktop Speaker Online from Flipkart.com

You don't need any extra cable just plug this speakers to 3.5mm jack in led.


----------

